# Brands



## LDO2802 (Mar 22, 2017)

Not to disparage them, but it seems like Flexcut and Pfeil have cornered the market when it comes to woodworking stores and hobby stores. I can never find other brands unless I go online. Anyone else seen this? One time, ONCE, I found a Butz knife.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

They may put tools in stores on consignment or 
something to make it easy for the stores
to carry stock.


----------



## LDO2802 (Mar 22, 2017)

Well, when I go online, I can find at least 30 brands from super cheap to super expensive. With the lack of woodworking stores that are available to window shop in, I wanted to find a place with more variety. Don't get me wrong, woodcraft has like 200 chisels/gouges/veiners in their display case…..........but they are all Pfeil. I want to be able to compare some side by side.

On a plus note, since Two Cherries is from Germany, I asked my Deutsch friend about picking up a set as it is easier to buy it in Germany and ship it here. He was all for it! Now to just save up the 300 dollars. LOL


----------



## dbeck (Jun 1, 2017)

My local woodcraft has two cherries, pfiel and flexcut, i guess i am just lucky to be near this one.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

You talking bench chisels or carving chisels? I picked up a set of 6 Two Cherries bench chisels from Jamestown Dist. for $150. Loved them so much I got a starter set of their carving chisels for around $180. Just can't remember where.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

even on ebay they are quite dominated by Flexcut and Pfiel


----------

